# Fuel / Water Separator



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ethanol is at the top of everyones worry list, heck even above the economy for me!  If my engine conks out, I can't afford a new one!    A few weeks ago while wandering around in West Marine the new shipment of fuel/water separators caught my attention, did some research then went back to buy one.  The filters in stock were 30 micron, which the salesman explained is no good.  The water particles are smaller than 30 micron, the new 10 micron filters are the way to go.  So I had to wait a week for the next new shipment to arrive.  I paid $39.99 + tax for the 3/8" inlet/outlet 10 micron filter (Part #79XX in Sierra).  


Today I found some Yamaha branded fuel/water separators on Boats.net http://www.boats.net/pages/PowerMatch-Yamaha-10-Micron-Fuel-Water-Separating-Filter-System.html they are a few bucks cheaper than the West Marine systems, use a 10 micron filter & replacement filter prices are not bad.  

The motors most microskiff owners run only requires changing the filter about once per year, just do it when you change your lower unit oil.  You change your lower unit oil right?   Right now I do not have enough hours on the new filter to know if it is working but there is peace of mind for sure!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

get the one with the clear plastic on the bottom so you can see if you have crap in it


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Great point. I would also suggest some fuel additive like sea foam.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Beavis - The clear bowl/bottom filters are about $60 more, I did not want to pay $100 for a system but would pay $40. I will just check the filter sooner.

Crozb - I'm running Starton now. Seems to be doing the job.


----------

